# Do you think you'll pass the recent Electrical Power Exam?



## Kahrlo (Nov 5, 2010)

Let's do some poll while we're waiting for the results... Just answer one per person


----------



## Kahrlo (Nov 7, 2010)

**bump**


----------



## LMAO (Nov 8, 2010)

Kahrlo said:


> **bump**


I missed the some of damn economy problems but I am confident I'll pass anyways.


----------



## Nik (Nov 9, 2010)

I teared down the problems on economy from my FE review manual. However, for some of them, which I must say were NOT straightforward, I really had to think hard. I believe I did them right. However, NCEES is the Boss !


----------

